# Mushrooms in my basement



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good grief. We have a leaky basement--no big whoop as we live near the river--and I usually get on top of DH to run the humidifier after a big rain but my preggy morning sickness made me forget and I haven't been going down there because the musty smell makes me want to puke. Well, I went down today because we are running out of clothes and there are freaking mushrooms growing out of the wood and black and white mold on the wood and the concrete walls. DH is on a mold-and-mushroom-killing mission this weekend whether he likes it or not. What's the best way to go about this? Thanks in advance.







:


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Once or twice a year DH gets to go down and clean out our basement because the toilet has backed up... He uses a full strength vinegar and a power washer. Our basement is a poured concrete foundation- old, rough textured walls.

I think for mushrooms and fungus, make sure that he has a good quality dust mask, a bucket of water, spray bottle of vinegar, and an assortment of scrubbing brushes (from toothbrush sized to long handled, like a toilet bowl cleaner). Also, rubber gloves, and cover as much of his body, very little skin can be exposed to potential irritants.

Good luck!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks! He's going to love this. I hope there's a good game for him to listen to on the radio.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I would put some grapefruit seed extract in with the vinegar. its suppose to work on mold.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I'd call a specialist. there are companies in the yellow pages that get rid of mold in the basement and offer suggestions (like getting a dehumidifier) to prevent it from coming back. The mushrooms mean the frame of your house is rotting and decomposing.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebecca* 
I'd call a specialist. there are companies in the yellow pages that get rid of mold in the basement and offer suggestions (like getting a dehumidifier) to prevent it from coming back. The mushrooms mean the frame of your house is rotting and decomposing.

Well, the foundation is concrete. The mushrooms were on inner walls the previous owners foolishly built when they had no intention of finishing the basement. I have a feeling they're going to need to come down.


----------

